# Frozen Rain....Should i put the plow on just in case?



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Its 9pm here in Mass, rain is forecasted through tomorrow. watching tv when all of a sudden i heard it, opened the door and turns out its basically sleeting. Just a few more degrees and it could be snow. Come on weather, let it snow!


----------

